# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2009



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Nov 2009 às 15:02)

Depois de um Outubro meio instável nos Açores, o mês de Novembro promete ser seco e sem chuva alguma, a começar nos Açores já a partir de hoje com a chegada de um AA sem fim à vista, que pelos vistos parece que vai gostar de ficar por aqui durante bastante tempo. Os modelos apontam pra isso ..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi com céu muito nublado com chuva fraca pela manhã e boas abertas pela tarde!

Tmin - 17,7ºC
Tmax - 22,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 1 de Novembro de 2009 20:49:38

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,8
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    20,8
Wind chill       17,8
Heat index       17,8
Dew Point        13,4
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 NW
Average Speed    2,5 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      2,1
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 2,1


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1019,8
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2009 às 01:11)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Depois de um Outubro meio instável nos Açores (...)



Mas já muito chuvoso, com valores que fazem esquecer a "seca" ocorrida a meio do ano:

*Precipitação acumulada em Outubro* (Fonte: WeatherOnline)

Lajes/Terceira – 159,1 mm
Angra do Heroísmo – 157,9 mm
Horta – 253,2 mm
Flores – 227,1 mm
Santa Maria – 105,0 mm


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia,
Por aqui manhã de aguaceiros e nevoeiro.
Sigo já com um acumulado desde as 0h de *35,7mm*
18ºC
100%HR

Min 16,7ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

Boa tarde
Por Machico o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado com nevoeiro á mistura, vento fraco e com alguns aguaceiros desde as 02h da madrugada.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 21.6ºC

Humidade Relativa - 96%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1021 hpa

Precipitação - 21mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2009 às 15:25)

Está de facto a cair bastante precipitação, em especial nas vertentes norte da Ilha da Madeira.

Estranho é a previsão ter sido de apenas:
"Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial nas vertentes voltadas a norte."


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2009 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,
Continua a chuva, e às 16h tinha um acumulado de 50mm.





Neste momento sigo com nevoeiro e 16,6ºC
100%HR
1023hpa
máx 16,6ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2009 às 16:36)

Por este lado o tempo está muito agradável e  os aguaceiros são uma constante.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 20.9C

Humidade Relativa - 99%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1022 hpa

Precipitação - 32mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2009 às 19:03)

Neste momento está chuviscar...

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 21.2C

Humidade Relativa - 96%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1022 hpa

Precipitação - 51mm


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

Boa noite,
Mantêm-se a chuva fraca, num total de *79,3mm* desde as 0h.
15,7ºC
100%HR
1024hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

Boa Noite!

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa foi um dia fresco com algum vento de norte. O céu apresentou-se muito nublado.

Tmin - 13,9ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Actual - 17ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 21.1ºC

Humidade Relativa - 94%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1023 hpa

Precipitação - 61mm


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Termino o dia com um valor alto de precipitação, 83,7mm. 
A localização no norte da Madeira e a uma altitude acima dos 500 metros favoreceu este registo.
O dia foi todo de chuva fraca pontualmente moderada.
Infelizmente, e como já vem sendo hábito, a estação de Santana apenas registou 0,1mm durante a madrugada e mantendo-se a zeros durante todo o dia, a manutenção tarda e já la vai alguns meses desde que começaram os problemas de registar precipitação. 
Infelizmente no Norte da Madeira o IM só tem a estação de Santana. Existe uma outra estação oficial mas do Instituto de Gestão das Águas, tentarei amanhã saber junto do responsável qual o valor registado na estação de tratamentos de água aqui da zona.
No lado Noroeste da Madeira temos a estação da Lomba da Terça que também registou valores altos de precipitação:






No Pico do Areeiro a estação também não registou valores durante algumas horas:


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2009 às 00:23)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Termino o dia com um valor alto de precipitação, 83,7mm.
> A localização no norte da Madeira e a uma altitude acima dos 500 metros favoreceu este registo.
> O dia foi todo de chuva fraca pontualmente moderada.



Não deixa de ser um valor muito alto.
Ainda para mais quando a previsão era de apenas "Aguaceiros fracos".
E pelas imagens de satélite, a nebulosidade visível nem era nada de mais.

São os efeitos de uma barreira montanhosa no meio de uma corrente húmida vinda de norte. 

Na vertente sul, o Funchal acumulou 0,2mm e Ponta do Sol 0,6mm. 
No entanto, Funchal - Santa Catarina acumulou *27,3mm*!!


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2009 às 13:15)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
16,2ºC
98%HR

Ainda sobre os valores de precipitação de ontem, consegui falar com o operador da Estação de Tramento de Águas de São Jorge e segundo o mesmo a precipitação acumulada no dia de ontem foi de *94,6mm*, registada na estação oficial ali localizada e que pertence à rede do Instituto de Gestão da Água. 
_Estação de Tratamento de águas_


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2009 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 15,9ºC e 98%HR
Aguaceiros fracos: 1,9mm desde as 0h
1021hpa


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2009 às 21:27)

céu nublado
14,9ºC
98%HR
1022hpa
4,4mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

Boa noite
O dia de hoje apresentou-se com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos. Neste momento céu muito nublado.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 24.3C (acho que o meu transmissor de Temperatura  está com algum problema)

Humidade Relativa - 98%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1021 hpa

Precipitação Total diária - 4mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

Rog disse:


> Ainda sobre os valores de precipitação de ontem, consegui falar com o operador da Estação de Tramento de Águas de São Jorge e segundo o mesmo a precipitação acumulada no dia de ontem foi de *94,6mm*, registada na estação oficial ali localizada e que pertence à rede do Instituto de Gestão da Água.



Um valor muito alto de precipitação.
A que altitude se localiza essa estação?
O Instituto de Gestão da Água tem mais estações espalhadas pela ilha? Imagino que os dados sejam exclusivos deles.


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2009 às 12:48)

AnDré disse:


> Um valor muito alto de precipitação.
> A que altitude se localiza essa estação?
> O Instituto de Gestão da Água tem mais estações espalhadas pela ilha? Imagino que os dados sejam exclusivos deles.



Bom dia,
A estação está localizada a cerca de 550 m de altitude.
Existe na Madeira uma rede udométrica com cerca de 50 postos de medição, embora nem todas estejam a funcionar. Os dados por vezes vêm a público em estudos e outras publicações relacionadas com o clima da Madeira, e não de apresentação em tempo real. 

De referir que ontem ocorreu situação idêntica na ilha vizinha de La Palma, com precipitação superior a 60mm em alguns locais nas vertentes norte.

Sigo com céu nublado pontualmente com aguaceiros fracos num total de 9,5mm.
16,1ºC
98%HR
1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite! Vejo que no Norte da Madeira chuveu bastante. 
Hoje por cá houve um pequeno interregno no bom tempo, pois o céu apresentou-se muito nublado com a humidade de novo alta e com alguma chuva.

Tmin - 17,8ºC
Tmax - 22,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 4 de Novembro de 2009 21:38:56

Temperature (°C):
Current          18,8
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    17,8
Wind chill       18,8
Heat index       18,8
Dew Point        16,9
Rel Humidity     89%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 NE
Average Speed    1,1 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 3,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1014,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 23:43)

Pôr-do-sol hoje, visto da webcam do Pico do Areeiro:


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia
O dia de hoje apresenta-se com céu muito nublado e neste momento está a cair aguaceiros que por vezes moderado.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 19.4C 

Humidade Relativa - 86%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1023 hpa

Precipitação -  4 mm


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

Boa noite,
Alguns aguaceiros fracos 0,3mm até ao momento
14,1ºC
98%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite! Depois de alguns dias de ausencia cá estou de volta.

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa tivemos um dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos e algumas abertas.

Tmin - 15,9ºC
Tmax - 24,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 6 de Novembro de 2009 21:17:28

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,0
Trend (per hour) -0,9
Average today    0
Wind chill       22,0
Heat index       22,4
Dew Point        18,1
Rel Humidity     79%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 3,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1018,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2009 às 21:02)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
Durante o dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, num totol de 3,4mm (121,6mm desde 1 de Nov)
16,7ºC
98%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

Céu nublado
16,2ºC
89%HR
1027hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado, vento fraco

Tmin -15,9ºC
Tmax - 24,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 8 de Novembro de 2009 23:11:19

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,7
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    17,8
Wind chill       20,7
Heat index       21,0
Dew Point        17,5
Rel Humidity     82%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 E
Average Speed    1,1 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 3,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1018,4
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Nov 2009 às 22:00)

Boa Noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 15,9ºC
Tmax - 23,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 9 de Novembro de 2009 20:56:36

Temperature (°C):
Current          19,6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    0
Wind chill       19,6
Heat index       19,6
Dew Point        17,0
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 3,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1017,0
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Madrugada chuvosa no grupo Ocidental dos Açores.
Precipitação acumulada na EMA do Corvo:





A synops da EMA das Flores dá conta de 54mm acumulados nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

Céu nublado
Durante o dia aguaceiros fracos 3,3mm até ao momento
16,3ºC
95%HR
1020hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Nov 2009 às 21:47)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados agora para a noite.

Tmin - 19,6ºC
Tmax - 20,7ºC

Actual - 

20,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco.

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 21,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 11 de Novembro de 2009 21:28:37

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,8
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    0
Wind chill       17,8
Heat index       17,8
Dew Point        13,4
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  3,6
Total this month 5,7


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1003,6
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## profgeo (12 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

boa noite pessoal!!! parece que o Verão não quer abandonar a ilhota da madeira!!!! para quando o frio?!?! chuva!!!! há previsões?!?!?!?

cumps!!!

vou pa cama que amanha é dia de dar aulas!!!!


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia
Por aqui segue com céu pouco nublado
15,5ºC
93%HR
1016hpa

Min 12,5ºC

resto da ilha









profgeo disse:


> boa noite pessoal!!! parece que o Verão não quer abandonar a ilhota da madeira!!!! para quando o frio?!?! chuva!!!! há previsões?!?!?!?
> 
> cumps!!!
> 
> vou pa cama que amanha é dia de dar aulas!!!!



Sim já há previsões de chuva para sábado à tarde, e poderá ser até forte no domingo à tarde. A partir de segunda-feira há descida da temperatura.


----------



## profgeo (12 Nov 2009 às 09:24)

bom dia pessoal!!!

nao sei se reparam, mas o METEOGRAMA, retirou mais de 50mm de precipitaçao para a proxima semana na madeira?? mas no IM  esta p+revisto bastante precipitaçao.... mmmmmm qual sera que confio ?? 

este tempo ja começa a ser maçador por aqui!!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!

Ao que tudo indica os Açores serão a excepção à regra no território nacional. O Arquipélago açoriano está neste momento em alerta amarelo. (Diga-se de passagem que não me fio muito nos alertas mas enfim...)
Prevê-se vento muito forte para as ilhas a partir já de hoje e prolongando-se o mau tempo até 2 e 3 feira próxima devido a uma depressão muito cavada a norte dos Açores.  Estão esperados ventos de 100/km com chuva e aguaceiros e ondulação marítima de 5 a 6 metros. Nada de anormal para os Açores para esta época 
Pois é meu caro amigo madeirense. Infelizmente nós somos sempre os primeiros a ser atingidos pelo bom e pelo mau tempo e só depois vocês... é o trajecto normal do deslocamento de Oeste-Este dos sistemas barométricos no Hemisfério Norte. Pena é que vocês e o continente se localizem na zona preferida e por eleição dos AA que passam por aqui. Sei bem a que te referes.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada já se faz sentir vento com rajadas e o céu alterna com períodos de muito nublado a algumas tímidas abertas.

Ponta Delgada regista neste momento:

Vento: 32 km/h / 8.7 m/s  Fresco a muito fresco com rajadas  de OES-SUDOESTE

Pressão:1010 hPa  (A descer) 

Humidade: 73%

Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:46)

profgeo disse:


> bom dia pessoal!!!
> 
> nao sei se reparam, mas o METEOGRAMA, retirou mais de 50mm de precipitaçao para a proxima semana na madeira?? mas no IM  esta p+revisto bastante precipitaçao.... mmmmmm qual sera que confio ??
> 
> este tempo ja começa a ser maçador por aqui!!!!



A Madeira tal como o sul e em especial o Algarve tb se encontra na fronteira porque pode ser 8 ou 80 !!
Ou seja ou não chove nada ou chove intensidade durante diversas horas !!


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

> *Mau tempo: Carlos César retido no Corvo*
> 
> O presidente do Governo Regional dos Açores, Carlos César, e o seu executivo continuam hoje retidos na ilha do Corvo devido às condições climatéricas, que impendem o regresso de avião a Ponta Delgada.
> 
> ...


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=420760


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

Boa noite!

O tempo nos Açores neste momento está mau e com tendencia a agravar mais.
Neste momento por S.Miguel o vento está a soprar forte com rajadas mas o pico de maior energia será a partir das 00h locais até às 12h com vento forte a muito forte com rajadas que podem atingir os 100 km e algo mais nas terras altas com chuva e aguaceiros e ondulação de oeste-sudoeste de 5 a 6 metros.
As condições de instabilidade nos Açores irão permanecer pelo menos durante os próximos 3 dias, sendo que no Domingo haverá novamente um pico com maior energia com ventos fortes a muito fortes, chuva e trovoada para todas as ilhas.

Os Açores estão neste momento em alerta amarelo mais devido ao vento. e a trovoadas no próximo Domingo.

Em Ponta Delgada neste momento:

Céu encoberto

Vento: Forte de OES-SUDOESTE com rajadas

Pressão: 1007 hPa  

Humidade: 73%

Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

Aurélio disse:


> A Madeira tal como o sul e em especial o Algarve tb se encontra na fronteira porque pode ser 8 ou 80 !!
> Ou seja ou não chove nada ou chove intensidade durante diversas horas !!



Boa noite,
Isso não é bem assim! As previsões para a Madeira nestes dia nunca foram do "tudo ou nada". A previsão da passagem de uma superfície frontal sobre a Madeira era ponto acente nos vários modelos, sempre indicaram precipitação -maior ou menor. A dúvida estava se a frente ficasse estacionária sobre a ilha haveria precipitação por mais dias.
As últimas previsões indicam que a frente ficará estacionária mas a Oeste da Madeira, e só cruzará a ilha de domingo para segunda-feira. 


Sigo com céu pouco nublado
12,7ºC
95%HR
1016hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado tornando-se encoberto ao longo do dia. Vento está forte.

Tmin - 17,2ºC
Tmax - 21,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 12 de Novembro de 2009 21:12:31

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,4
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,4
Heat index       21,7
Dew Point        16,4
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     13,3 NE
Average Speed    13,3 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 5,7

Pressure (hPa):
Current          995,0
Trend (per hour) -0,5


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

O GS chegou também a prever a formação de uma depressão na Madeira/Canárias que em uma outra saída aparecia, desparecia e reaparecia, penso que alguma da precipitação que aparecia no médio prazo era também daí, o longo cavado que se vai formar e que chega quase a Cabo Verde poderia estrangular e ficar uma depressão pela região durante vários dias na próxima semana. Nas últimas saídas já não tem aparecido essa depressão, embora ela continue em muitos membros de ensemble, como podem ver aqui nos desvios padrão. E pela tendência acabará por desaparecer definitivamente. Como já tem sido diversas vezes alertado, não se pode analisar literalmente os dados de precipitação de um meteograma ou qualquer outra forma de previsão automatizada. Convém entender a sinóptica geral por detrás dos valores, no mínimo olhar para as cartas, e quando assim é, mais facilmente se percebe porque é que há diferenças tão expressivas de saída para saída.


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

Boa noite
Por Machico o céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo e com uma temperatura minima bem mais fresca, comparada com os dias anteriores.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 15.8ºC

Humidade Relativa - 79%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1016 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite!

Está uma noite invernosa aqui pelos Açores com vento a soprar muito forte e céu encoberto.
O tempo nos Açores irá agravar consideravelmente essa noite com a passagem de uma frente e posteriormente ficaremos sob o efeito de uma vasta e extensa região depressionária e com ela associada várias linhas de instabilidade que irão causar mau tempo para os próximos dias com trovoadas dispersas e vento muito forte.

Em Ponta Delgada neste momento:

Céu encoberto

Vento: Forte temporariamente Muito Forte de  SUDOESTE com rajadas fortes

Pressão: 1005 hPa  (A descer)

Humidade: 78%

Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

Neste momento apenas o Grupo Oriental dos Açores está em Alerta Amarelo devido ao vento que essa madrugada e manhã de amanhã deverá de atingir os 100 km horários e um pouco mais nas terras mais altas.

Certamente que os alertas serão emitidos de novo para todo o arquipélago nos dias de Sábado, Domingo e Segunda com a passagem de várias linhas de instabilidade que causarão ventos fortes chuvas e trovoadas. 
Pelo que pude observar e segundo previsões recentes o mau tempo irá prolongar-se nos Açores pelo menos até Quarta-Feira próxima com chuva forte e vento também forte e ondulação marítima que não deverá de ultrapassar os 6 metros para todas as ilhas.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2009 às 00:47)

Pela Madeira continução de céu pouco nublado
12,1ºC
97%HR
1017hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Nov 2009 às 14:29)

Boa tarde!

 Depois de uma madrugada e manhã muito conturbada com a passagem de uma ondulação frontal com vento Forte a muito Forte com rajadas que calculo que devem ter chegado aos 100 km/h e acompanhada com chuva, o que fez cair muitos galhos de arvores e pouco mais, o céu neste momento alterna com algumas abertas mas o vento ainda se faz sentir apesar de não ser tão forte quanto a madrugada passada.

Contudo as condições de instabilidade atmosférica irão continuar a fazer-se sentir no arquipélago Açoriano nos próximos dias havendo picos com maior energia que se registarão no Sábado, Domingo, Segunda feira, e Quarta Feira próxima com ventos fortes, aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Em Ponta Delgada neste momento:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado alternando com boas abertas

Vento: Fresco a muito Fresco de  OES-NOROESTE com rajadas até 65km /h

Pressão: 1009 hPa 

Humidade:  	48%

Temperatura: 17 °C


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2009 às 21:15)

céu pouco nublado
14,5ºC
93%HR
1018hpa

min 11,5ºC
max 20,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

Boa noite! 

Depois de uma noite ventosa e chuvosa aqui pela Lagoa, tivemos um dia de céu com boas abertas e sem chuva.

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax -19,9ºC

Dados Actuais - 13,8ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 17:46)

Céu pouco nublado durante quase todo o dia
Nas vertentes sul, na Ponta do Sol ainda foram registados aguaceiros fracos pela manhã. 

Sigo com 17,7ºC
92%HR
1016hpa

A partir da tarde de amanhã, é esperado agravamento do estado do tempo na Madeira, previsão do IM:



> Céu muito nublado, com abertas até meio da manhã.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, *por vezes fortes* e acompanhados
> de trovoada a partir da tarde.
> Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para noroeste
> ...


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Está previsto para amanhã no WindGuru Pro chuva de 16mm/1hr o que deve ser abismal, e eu vou estar de serviço...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por S.Miguel o dia foi todo com céu encoberto e algum frio.
A partir de hoje à noite começa de novo a instabilidade aqui nos Açores com previsão de vento forte chuva aguaceiros e trovoadas para os próximos 3 dias, sendo quarta feira o dia com maior energia de  vento. Nesta altura o céu está repleto de Cúmulos e Cumulo-Nimbos com grande desenvolvimento vertical.
Creio que os alertas serão emitidos novamente para os Açores.


Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu encoberto

Humidade:  	61%

Vento: Fresco de  OES-SUDOESTE com rajadas

Pressão: 1008 hPa

Temperatura: 16º


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 19:07)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui por S.Miguel o dia foi todo com céu encoberto e algum frio.
> A partir de hoje à noite começa de novo a instabilidade aqui nos Açores com previsão de vento forte chuva aguaceiros e trovoadas para os próximos 3 dias, sendo quarta feira o dia com maior energia de  vento. Nesta altura o céu está repleto de Cúmulos e Cumulo-Nimbos com grande desenvolvimento vertical.
> Creio que os alertas serão emitidos novamente para os Açores.



Na análise de satélite das 18h é indicada a ocorrência de trovoadas nas ilhas dos Açores.






Na última imagem do visível, a Norte da Madeira mostra a depressão que se dirige para o Norte de Portugal.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

Knyght disse:


> Está previsto para amanhã no WindGuru Pro chuva de 16mm/1hr o que deve ser abismal, e eu vou estar de serviço...



Tens estação meteorológica na net? Será interessante acompanhar o evoluir dos valores de precipitação em toda a ilha amanhã. 
Ao início da tarde de amanhã a corrente será de sudoeste afectando de forma mais significativa o Sul da ilha, depois o vento irá progressivamente rodar para Noroeste. 

Sigo com 16,3ºC
95%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 19:26)

Não temos estação online apenas no sistema. Pelo Paul a media de vento já anda nos 37km/h.
Sou o elemento do serviço que anda em cima das previsões. Tinha de haver outra disponibilidade para isso embora acho que era muito importante. Mas isso sou eu Rog.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Knyght disse:


> Não temos estação online apenas no sistema. Pelo Paul a media de vento já anda nos 37km/h.
> Sou o elemento do serviço que anda em cima das previsões. Tinha de haver outra disponibilidade para isso embora acho que era muito importante. Mas isso sou eu Rog.



Referes do sistema, possivelmente instaladas nas eólicas? Só têm acesso aos dados de intensidade do vento ou também têm de temperatura?


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 20:53)

Dizem que são completas...
Abraço


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

Knyght disse:


> Dizem que são completas...
> Abraço



Ok! Se tiveres acesso aos dados, sobre vento ou outros vai informando, penso que no Paul devem se registar por estes dias valores interessantes de velocidade média e rajadas. 

No norte da ilha, céu nublado
15,1ºC
93%HR
1016hpa


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Chuva e frio no grupo central dos Açores.
Deve estar a nevar nos pontos mais altos do Pico.


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

Enquanto tou aqui digo ele está a 230º com a média nos 37km/h, diga-mos que de produção está a 100%


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 21:34)

No resto da ilha o vento médio às 19h e às 20h:


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

Já tou com medias de 45km/h, com rajadas de 100km/h torna-se perigoso. Vamos ver assim tá excelente!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros e vento agora para a noite!

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 17,4ºC

Dados Actuais:
16,4ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 01:03)

Boa noite!

Tal como referiu o participante acima o dia foi de céu encoberto.

Agora faz-se sentir vento e têm caído aguaceiros. Trovoadas estão também previstas para os próximos dias.

Em Ponta Delgada neste momento:

Céu encoberto

Humidade:  	77%

Vento: Fresco a muito Fescom com rajadas até 65km/h  de  OESTE 

Pressão:  1007 hPa

Temperatura : 15 °C


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 13:10)

Bom dia,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado a norte, e por enquanto sem precipitação.
Nas vertentes sul, céu muito nublado com chuva fraca.
A frente começa já a se fazer sentir com precipitação e vento forte nas terras altas.

Aproximação da frente fria à Madeira





Precipitação





Velocidade do vento média no Lombo da Terça


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 13:47)

A neve já se vê nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Pico.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

Na Madeira, o mar também já se apresenta um tanto ao quanto agitado.

Porto Moniz




Lido


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

Pois é .. verdade!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 15:10)

AnDré disse:


> A neve já se vê nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Pico.



Sim. Ultimamente as temperaturas aqui pelos Açores têm rondado entre os 14º e os 16º graus. Creio que o inverno já chegou aos Açores esse ano mais cedo.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu a alternar por vezes com algumas abertas e aguaceiros

Vento fresco a muito fresco de Oeste com rajadas

Pressão 1009 hPa

Humidade: 59%

Temperatura: 16 °C


Nos Açores a condições de forte instabilidade irão continuar nos próximos dias com chuva e aguaceiros, trovoadas e vento forte, sendo que as previsões apontam para que Quarta Feira seja o dia mais crítico em relação a vento.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

A chuva forte parece já se fazer sentir em alguns locais da ilha da Madeira.

Ribeira Brava






Machico






Funchal


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 15:18)

Por aqui no norte da Madeira começam os primeiros aguaceiros fracos, 0,7mm até ao momento, chuva forte nas vertentes sul como é possivel ver nas imagens acima colocadas pelo André.
19,3ºC 
82%HR
1012hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com chuva fraca á mistura e vento fraco de SSE.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 20.9ºC

Humidade Relativa - 83%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1008 hpa

Precipitação  -  4 mm


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 17:03)

Chuva forte pela Madeira
Sigo já com um acumulado 16,3mm
às 15h o Areeiro com 15,9mm


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

Às 16h o Areeiro nos 17mm em apenas 1h







Por cá 17,4mm desde as 0h


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 17:10)

Rog disse:


> às 15h o Areeiro com 15,9mm



E às 16h, 17mm. 

Nos Açores, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros:

Flores:





Pico:





Ponta Delgada:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

*Re: Diversidade climática em Portugal*

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu a alternar com períodos de muito nublado e algumas abertas com aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Humidade:  	82%

Vento Fresco a muito fresco de OESTE com rajadas até 65km/h

Pressão: 1009 hPa 

Temperatura: 13 °C


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> E às 16h, 17mm.



E na última hora 24,3mm


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

Bem o vento está começando a mudar por isso vem aí a chuva


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

AnDré disse:


> E às 16h, 17mm.
> 
> Nos Açores, vão caindo alguns aguaceiros:
> 
> Pico:



O Pico já com neve


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2009 às 19:50)

Chove com menos intensidade e o vento está a metade dos valores das 16H, está nos 20km/h
Previsão no Windguru promete chuva com mais intensidade só ao amanhecer de amanhã.


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu está geralmente muito nublado com algum nevoeiro e chove moderado a forte.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 18.3ºC

Humidade Relativa - 85%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1009 hpa

Precipitação  -  15 mm


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 20:10)

9,4ºC na Horta, com precipitação.





A neve deverá estar a cair outra vez nos pontos mais altos da Ilha do Pico.


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Acabou de rodar para norte (12º na rosa dos ventos)


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento NNW fraco.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 18ºC

Humidade Relativa - 85%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1009 hpa

Precipitação  -  2.5 mm (entre as 20h/21h)


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Boa noite,
Por aqui neste momento apenas um chuvisco muito fraco
Prec. 37,6mm desde as 0h
14,9ºC
94%HR


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra muito fraco WNW.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 17.6ºC

Humidade Relativa - 80%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1010 hpa

Precipitação  -  2.5 mm (entre as 21h/22h)


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2009 às 22:16)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra muito fraco WNW.
> 
> Condições Actuais:
> 
> ...



Qual o total que tens acumulado de hoje até ao momento?


A parte mais activa do sistema frontal em aproximação da ilha da Madeira


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

Rog disse:


> Qual o total que tens acumulado de hoje até ao momento?



Boa noite Rog
Até ao momento tenho um total de 21 mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite! 

Está uma noite fria aqui na Lagoa.

O dia por aqui também foi fresquinho, com céu muito nublado, com algumas boas abertas e aguaceiros.

Tmin - 12,3ºC
Tmax -18,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

12,6ºC e 74% Hr


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

Sigo neste momento com chuviscos

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 17.7ºC

Humidade Relativa - 84%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1010 hpa

Precipitação  - apenas  1 mm (entre as 22h/23h)


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2009 às 23:11)

Calma assim tá bom que chuva mais um pedacinho amanhã


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

Há uma estação amadora instalada na Ilha de Porto Santo que vai com 45mm acumulados hoje!


----------



## Hazores (15 Nov 2009 às 23:35)

boa noite

parece que foi preciso sair dos açores para que o tempo virasse 

cheguei do continente e posso dizer que aqui nos açores está frio mas é frio à vista do interior do continente.

até amanhã


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu com periodos de muito nublado

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes

Humidade: 77%

Pressão: 1012 hPa

Vento moderado a Fresco com rajadas de NOROESTE


Temperatura: 12 °C


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> 
> parece que foi preciso sair dos açores para que o tempo virasse
> 
> ...



Nem me fales Hazores ehehehe..

Está um frio de gelar até os ossos.

Neste momento sigo com 12 graus em Ponta Delgada mas possivelmente deverá de descer mais ao longo da noite.


Para quarta feira estamos à espera de ventos muito fortes


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Neste preciso momento está uma noite muito calma.
Vamos lá ver o que nos espera durante a madrugada e o dia de amanhã.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 17.3ºC

Humidade Relativa - 87%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1010 hpa

Precipitação  - apenas  0.5 mm (entre as 23h/00h)

Precipitação diária Total -  *21.5* mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Neste preciso momento está uma noite muito calma.



Será por muito tempo?


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Será por muito tempo?



Acho que vamos ter festa durante a madrugada!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2009 às 01:11)

Imagem de Satélite às 00h15:




CopyRight@Satrep

A região do país com maior instabilidade nesta última hora corresponde à Ilha de S. Maria (Grupo Oriental dos Açores), afectada por aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 01:17)

Gerofil disse:


> A região do país com maior instabilidade nesta última hora corresponde à Ilha de S. Maria (Grupo Oriental dos Açores), afectada por aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Sim verdade absoluta!

Há pouco vi clarões ao longe no mar do quintal de minha casa que fica numa altitude de 300 e poucos metros do nível do mar.

Neste momento 

Céu com periodos de muito nublado

Humidade:  	82%

Pressão: 1014 hPa  

Vento Moderado a Fresco de Noroeste com rajadas

Temperatura : 12 °C

Com este frio calculo que o cume do Pico da Vara já tenha alguma neve


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 08:02)

Bom dia
Neste momento o céu está geralmente muito nublado, o vento sopra por vezes moderado WNW com chuvisco á mistura.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 15.5ºC

Humidade Relativa - 80%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1010 hpa

Precipitação  - apenas  5 mm (entre as 00h/08h)


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia,
Pela imagem de satélite das 8h, vê-se nublosidade que dará mais precipitação na Madeira nas próximas horas.






Até ao momento tenho 26,4mm
Sigo com 11,1ºC (actual mínima do dia)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim verdade absoluta!
> 
> Há pouco vi clarões ao longe no mar do quintal de minha casa que fica numa altitude de 300 e poucos metros do nível do mar.
> 
> ...




Olá

Eu hoje na minha estação registei uma minima de 11,2ºC. É de salientar que moro quase ao nivel do mar, perto da Igreja de Santa Cruz.  Imagino o frio que estaria esta manhã no lugar dos Remédios e mais para cima no Pico da Barrosa.
Quanto a neve no pico da vara não sei. É costume isso acontecer?! Na tv nunca fazem nenhuma referencia a esse respeito.


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Boa noite
Depois de uma manhã com apenas chuva fraca, tivemos uma tarde com o céu muito nublado e agora está uma noite com algumas nuvens e com temperatura minima bem mais baixa que o normal.
Fiquei algo decepcionado com a Júlia, durante este 2 dias estava á espera de mais chuva e algumas trovoadas como o proprio IM previu, mas infelizmente não aconteceu! (Também já não é novidade)

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 14.5ºC

Humidade Relativa - 72%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1013 hpa

Precipitação  - apenas  10.5 mm (entre as 00h/13h)

Precipitação 15/16 Novembro -  32 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 20:28)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá
> 
> Eu hoje na minha estação registei uma minima de 11,2ºC. É de salientar que moro quase ao nivel do mar, perto da Igreja de Santa Cruz.  Imagino o frio que estaria esta manhã no lugar dos Remédios e mais para cima no Pico da Barrosa.
> Quanto a neve no pico da vara não sei. É costume isso acontecer?! Na tv nunca fazem nenhuma referencia a esse respeito.



Boas!

Hoje em Ponta Delgada a mínima penso que andou também pelos 11º-12º.

No local onde vivo a 350-400 metros do nível do mar hoje pela manhã estava uma névoa muito fria e o maciço das Sete Cidades totalmente encoberto por uma espessa camada de nevoeiro. Claro que a temperatura nesse mesmo maciço deve de ter sido ainda mais baixa  como é óbvio.

Sim colega minhoto é normal por vezes nevar no cume do Pico da Vara mas isso apenas no Inverno e quando se registam temperaturas muito baixas ou relativamente mais baixas das que se registaram no dia de ontem, visto ser a segunda maior elevação dos Açores depois da montanha da Ilha do Pico com cerca de 1103 metros de altitude.

Sempre que por exemplo no Concelho do Nordeste se registam temperaturas baixas como as do dia anterior é normal no Pico da Vara a temperatura no seu cume chegar aos 2º-3º ou até mesmo 0º e especialmente quando ocorrem aguaceiros que caiem já em forma de neve como calculo que deva de saber. É o único local da Ilha de São Miguel onde é possível a queda de neve.

Nos outros maciços de São Miguel e se subir até à Barrosa ou ao Pico Longo, especialmente quando cai saraiva verá que no cume da mesma montanha é também por vezes normal ver-se as bermas da estrada completamente branca

Sempre que se registam temperaturas mais baixas, é normal a precipitação cair em forma de neve e isso normalmente em cotas mais elevadas e a partir dos 800-900 metros de altitude.

A comunicação social nem sempre faz referência a esse respeito porque nem sempre se registam temperaturas assim tão baixas e se reside em S.Miguel saberá concerteza que de há anos para cá quando acontecem alguns nevões pelas ilhas como foi o caso do Inverno passado onde nevou na Ilha das Flores, Faial,  Pico e Pico da Vara (São Miguel), a mesma situação foi reportada pela RTP-Açores. Aliás os cidadãos do Nordeste já estão acostumados a esse tipo de ocorrência no Pico da Vara quando por vezes as temperaturas descem a pique e isso até vem registado nos manuais turísticos dos Açores lol  

Ah, só mais um pequeno pormenor: Sou Nordestense 




Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado

Aguaceiros

Pressão: 1018 hPa 

Humidade:  	77%

Temperatura: 13 °C


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Precipitação 15/16 Novembro -  32 mm



Boa noite,
Olha que 32mm até nem foi muito mau 
Já agora vives a que altitude mais ou menos? Pelos valores que relatas de precipitação penso que dificilmente serão da zona baixa da cidade de Machico..

Por aqui a norte da ilha não tive razão de queixa, nos dois dias tive um acumulado de 70,9mm.
Sigo com 11,8ºC
1015hpa
90%HR


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 21:39)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Olha que 32mm até nem foi muito mau
> Já agora vives a que altitude mais ou menos? Pelos valores que relatas de precipitação penso que dificilmente serão da zona baixa da cidade de Machico..



Por acaso até sou da zona baixa de Machico! 
Vivo perto da EBS Machico. Se não me engano a altitude média são 163m, vi através do freemeteo. Corrige-me se estiver enganado.

Para ser sincero prefiro chuva vinda de Norte, porque é muito mais fresco e muito mais chuvoso e por vezes pode aguentar dias seguidos. Agora o tempo de sul, ainda chega alguma coisa cá, mas nada que se compare aos outros concelhos que estão nas vertentes Sul (Santa cruz, Funchal, Câmara de Lobos, Ponta do sol etc...).


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por acaso até sou da zona baixa de Machico!
> Vivo perto da EBS Machico. Se não me engano a altitude média são 163m, vi através do freemeteo. Corrige-me se estiver enganado.
> 
> Para ser sincero prefiro chuva vinda de Norte, porque é muito mais fresco e muito mais chuvoso e por vezes pode aguentar dias seguidos. Agora o tempo de sul, ainda chega alguma coisa cá, mas nada que se compare aos outros concelhos que estão nas vertentes Sul (Santa cruz, Funchal, Câmara de Lobos, Ponta do sol etc...).



Interessante, desconhecia que fosse assim tão chuvoso, especialmente na parte baixa de Machico em comparação por exemplo para o Funchal a poucos kms. E tão perto por exemplo da Ponta de São Lourenço, um dos locais mais secos da Madeira. É pena não teres a estação da net; Machico tem um interesse especial, até porque é dos locais na Madeira mais citados na história da ilha pela destruição nos grandes aluviões. 

Com ajuda de um mapa com relevo dá para ver a facilidade da entrada do tempo de Nordeste e de Norte.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

Céu nublado
12ºC
90%HR
1016hpa

às 20h o Areeiro chegou aos 4,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Hoje em Ponta Delgada a mínima penso que andou também pelos 11º-12º.
> 
> ...



Gostei da informação! 

Obrigado amigo.

Hoje contigo fiquei também esclarecido sobre neve no Pico da Vara. O ano passado com a vaga de frio, falaram muito de neve nas Flores e no Pico mas sinceramente nunca cheguei a perceber se tinha nevado no Pico da Vara.

Quanto ao dia de hoje aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa foi de céu muito nublado com boas abertas e aguaceiros principalmente na parte oeste do concelho.

Tmin - 11,2ºC
Tmax - 18,9ºC

Actual - 13,1ºC e 77% Hr


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 22:57)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Gostei da informação!
> 
> Obrigado amigo.
> 
> ...



Ora essa amigo. Disponha sempre!

Mas para a próxima e sempre que as temperaturas se justificarem e cair pedra, faça a experiência e vá até ao Pico da vara. O seu cume está sempre branco. E por vezes a neve até chega à Floresta da Laurissilva onde está centrado o famoso Priôlo. Houve um ano que as criptómérias e o resto da floresta endémica ficaram brancas isso há cerca de 15 anos atrás com uma forte vaga de frio que afectou os Açores. Lembro-me disso como se fosse ontem 

O carro não sobe até lá acima pelo que você tem de deixar o carro na freguesia da Algarvia e depois ter de subir um troço com bastantes kms serra acima. É um espectáculo fantástico de se ver a 1103 metros de altitude. Não se consegue é ver a ilha toda porque os outros maciços vulcânicos da ilha como servem de barreira tapam a visão para o resto da ilha, mas como lhe estava a dizer, sempre que se propiciar a ocorrência de dias com pedra (saraiva ou granizo), vá até ao cume. Aviso-lhe desde já para ir bem agasalhado


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

Neste momento céu limpo e uma noite bem fresquinha 

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 14.3ºC

Humidade Relativa - 73%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1015 hpa

Obrigado pela explicação Rog!


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Nov 2009 às 11:00)

Parece que aí vem qualquer coisa!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ora essa amigo. Disponha sempre!
> 
> Mas para a próxima e sempre que as temperaturas se justificarem e cair pedra, faça a experiência e vá até ao Pico da vara. O seu cume está sempre branco. E por vezes a neve até chega à Floresta da Laurissilva onde está centrado o famoso Priôlo. Houve um ano que as criptómérias e o resto da floresta endémica ficaram brancas isso há cerca de 15 anos atrás com uma forte vaga de frio que afectou os Açores. Lembro-me disso como se fosse ontem
> 
> O carro não sobe até lá acima pelo que você tem de deixar o carro na freguesia da Algarvia e depois ter de subir um troço com bastantes kms serra acima. É um espectáculo fantástico de se ver a 1103 metros de altitude. Não se consegue é ver a ilha toda porque os outros maciços vulcânicos da ilha como servem de barreira tapam a visão para o resto da ilha, mas como lhe estava a dizer, sempre que se propiciar a ocorrência de dias com pedra (saraiva ou granizo), vá até ao cume. Aviso-lhe desde já para ir bem agasalhado



Se tiver oportunidade seguirei o teu conselho. Quanto ao agasalho irei prevenido, mas não te esqueças que venho do Norte de Portugal, da terra do frio onde já vi nevar algumas vezes.

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o dia amanheceu com boas abertas quase pouco nublado mas com menos frio que ontem. Eu registei uma minima de 12,4ºC.
Tu já tens alguma estação meteorológica?


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mas para a próxima e sempre que as temperaturas se justificarem e *cair pedra*, faça a experiência e vá até ao Pico da vara. O seu cume está sempre branco. E por vezes a *neve* até chega à Floresta da Laurissilva onde está centrado o famoso Priôlo. Houve um ano que as criptómérias e o resto da floresta endémica ficaram brancas isso há cerca de 15 anos atrás com uma forte vaga de frio que afectou os Açores. Lembro-me disso como se fosse ontem



Mas refere-se a neve ou a granizo ? São fenómenos distintos, um certamente será mais frequente, outro nem tanto. E muitas vezes são confundidos pelas populações e comunicação social.
A 28/29 de Janeiro deste ano especulámos aqui no fórum se teria nevado no Pico da Vara, mas ficámos sem saber se aconteceu ou não.

Tem algum registo fotográfico desses eventos que refere ?


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2009 às 13:29)

E por falar em neve, ainda resta alguma no Pico:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

Vince disse:


> Mas refere-se a neve ou a granizo ? São fenómenos distintos, um certamente será mais frequente, outro nem tanto. E muitas vezes são confundidos pelas populações e comunicação social.
> A 28/29 de Janeiro deste ano especulámos aqui no fórum se teria nevado no Pico da Vara, mas ficámos sem saber se aconteceu ou não.
> 
> Tem algum registo fotográfico desses eventos que refere ?



Exacto. Eu sei que são fenómenos distintos. É assim, quando costuma cair granizo (pedra) nas cotas mais baixas e perto das zonas litorâneas, normalmente nas zonas mais altas e neste caso do Pico da vara a precipitação neste mesmo sítio cai sempre já em forma de neve, porque a temperatura é sempre mais baixa.

No passado mês de Janeiro quando houve uma vaga de frio nos Açores e que chegou a nevar em algumas ilhas, o Pico da Vara apresentou algum manto branco mas isso apenas no seu cume como é óbvio.
Infelizmente não tenho alguma foto desse dia com muita pena minha e pior ainda de há 15 anos atrás num forte nevão que houve que a neve até desceu às encostas mais baixas do sopé do mesmo pico abrangendo a Floresta endémica, mas agradeço desde já se alguém o tiver que compartilhe aqui no fórum.
Para a próxima vez que as temperaturas se justificarem e houverem condições para a ocorrência de neve acima dos 900- 1000 metros de altitude na ilha de São Miguel tirarei sem dúvida umas fotos como manda a lei


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 14:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Se tiver oportunidade seguirei o teu conselho. Quanto ao agasalho irei prevenido, mas não te esqueças que venho do Norte de Portugal, da terra do frio onde já vi nevar algumas vezes.
> 
> Hoje aqui na Lagoa o dia amanheceu com boas abertas quase pouco nublado mas com menos frio que ontem. Eu registei uma minima de 12,4ºC.
> Tu já tens alguma estação meteorológica?



Sim convêm levar agasalho e se precisar de informações em como subir ao mesmo pico mande-me mensagem em privado que não me custa nada servir como guia turístico ehehehe 

Sim claro que sei que neva no Norte de Portugal mas não se esqueça que o vosso frio é mais seco e o nosso húmido, logo a sensação de frio ou de calor é maior aqui do que aí visto os valores de humidade andarem sempre mais elevados.


Hoje registei uma mínima de 12º pela manhã, isto em Ponta Delgada claro.

Neste momento Ponta Delgada situa-se pelos 18 °C com céu meio encoberto e algumas timidas abertas, vento fresco de Oeste e uma pressão de 1020 hPa e a descer.

Contudo preve-se um agravamento do estado do tempo já a partir de amanhã e que se prolongará até 6 feira com vento Forte a Muito Forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100km/h e chuva intensa.


----------



## Knyght (17 Nov 2009 às 15:01)

Neve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2009 às 15:46)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim convêm levar agasalho e se precisar de informações em como subir ao mesmo pico mande-me mensagem em privado que não me custa nada servir como guia turístico ehehehe
> 
> Sim claro que sei que neva no Norte de Portugal mas não se esqueça que o vosso frio é mais seco e o nosso húmido, logo a sensação de frio ou de calor é maior aqui do que aí visto os valores de humidade andarem sempre mais elevados.
> 
> ...



Neste momento estou na Ribeira Chã, o céu está muito nublado, mas ainda brilha o sol com alguma timidez.
Como vives a 400 metros de altitude, era bom que colocasses aqui os dados dos Ginetes, pois seria bem interessante e de certeza que daria dados diferentes de Ponta Delgada


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Neste momento estou na Ribeira Chã, o céu está muito nublado, mas ainda brilha o sol com alguma timidez.
> Como vives a 400 metros de altitude, era bom que colocasses aqui os dados dos Ginetes, pois seria bem interessante e de certeza que daria dados diferentes de Ponta Delgada



O problema é que não existem (que eu saiba) estações meteorológicas nos Ginetes. Sei é que existe apenas uma estação pluviométrica nas Sete Cidades.

Pena que o unico observatório meteorológico se situe em Ponta Delgada e a cerca de 10 metros de altitude, mais concretamente na zona da Nordela - Aeroporto, e o observatório de Afonso Chaves, logo com certeza existem enormes disparidade locais entre a precipitação e a temperatura da zona Oeste de São Miguel em relação a Ponta Delgada. O mesmo com certeza se deverá passar com zona central e oriental da ilha em relação uma vez mais ao contexto urbano de Ponta Delgada.

Já a Ribeira Chã, Água de Pau, ou Água d'Alto são zonas elevadas pelo que chove mais aí do que na Lagoa.

Se alguém tiver conhecimento de algum posto meteorológico na minha zona pedia o favor que me indicasse porque eu sinceramente desconheço, logo pra mal dos meus pecados tenho de me cingir obrigatoriamente aos valores locais de Ponta Delgada que por si só não definem o todo do contexto da ilha.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu encoberto

Humidade:  72%

Vento: Moderado a Fresco de OESTE com rajadas

Pressão: 1020 hPa 

Temperatura: 17 °C


Segundo o ultimo boletim meteorológico que tive oportunidade de ver no programa "Bom dia Açores" da RTP-Açores o estado do tempo no arquipélago irá se agravar consideravelmente a partir já de amanhã com ventos Muito Fortes e com rajadas até 100km/h e que possivelmente poderão ultrapassar este valor nas zonas mais altas e acompanhados de chuva intensa e ainda condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de Trovoadas. Certamente que os alertas serão emitidos em particular para o Grupo Central e Oriental, uma vez que o pico de maior energia terá lugar nos Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores.

Neste momento aqui na zona Oeste o que posso dizer é que o céu está totalmente encoberto e sopra um vento fresco a muito fresco de Oeste com rajadas e está frio.


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado.
O dia foi de cumulus congestus e segundo me consta não terá ocorrido trovoada.
Durante a tarde ocorreu um aguaceiro moderado, 2,6mm.
Nas vertentes sul, na estação do Estreito da Calheta registou um total de 12,7mm de forma intensa entre as 14 e 15h. Penso que deverá ter ocorrido granizo.

Sigo com 10,9ºC
98%HR
10120hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 21:01)

Acabei de ver há pouco o Boletim meteorológico da RTP-Açores.

Ao que tudo indica e segundo as ultimas previsões o tempo irá se agravar nos Açores e em particular nos Grupos Central e Oriental do Arquipélago com ventos muito fortes de Sudoeste e Oeste e com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90km/h e chuva que será intensa( isto a partir da noite de amanhã).

Na 6 feira torna a agravar de novo o tempo a começar pelo Grupo Ocidental e novamente com ventos Fortes a Muito Fortes com rajadas igualmente até 90km/h e chuva intensa.


A ondulação não deverá ultrapassar os 6m vinda de Sudoeste/Oeste.

Pelos vistos o mau tempo não vai sair daqui nem tão cedo uma vez que segundo os dados do ECMWF o tempo irá permanecer instável nos Açores durante a próxima semana no arquipélago.

Cool 

Agora é que vou levar a tenda e ir acampar para um dos sitios mais ventosos de S.Miguel - Lagoa das 7 Cidades hehehehehe .. Lagoa do Fogo também é muito ventosa mas mais perigosa de descer e não quero correr riscos com a chuva intensa que se avizinha...

7 Cidades here i go!


----------



## Hazores (17 Nov 2009 às 22:06)

boa noite,

pois é meus amigos, nos proximos dias os Açores irão "levantar voo" com vento muito forte, a chuva também dará um ar da sua graça, podendo esta ser pontualmente intensa.

durante o dia de hoje o céu apresentou-se nublado, embora lá de vez enquando o sol aparecesse, a temperatura continua ligeiramente baixa para a época, segundo o IM a temperatura minima de hoje foi 11 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia! 
O mau tempo aproxima-se de S. Miguel. Hoje o dia amanheceu muito nublado ainda com algumas abertas aqui na Lagoa, o vento já sopra com mais intensidade que ontem e a temperatura subiu. 

Valores de Ontem:

Tmin - 12,4ºC
Tmax - 19,6ºC

Hoje:
Minima registada durante a noite - 17,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Previsão do IM para o arquipélago dos Açores:



> *Previsão para 4ª Feira, 18 de Novembro de 2009*
> 
> GRUPO OCIDENTAL
> Céu muito nublado.
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O problema é que não existem (que eu saiba) estações meteorológicas nos Ginetes. Sei é que existe apenas uma estação pluviométrica nas Sete Cidades.
> 
> Pena que o unico observatório meteorológico se situe em Ponta Delgada e a cerca de 10 metros de altitude, mais concretamente na zona da Nordela - Aeroporto, e o observatório de Afonso Chaves, logo com certeza existem enormes disparidade locais entre a precipitação e a temperatura da zona Oeste de São Miguel em relação a Ponta Delgada. O mesmo com certeza se deverá passar com zona central e oriental da ilha em relação uma vez mais ao contexto urbano de Ponta Delgada.
> 
> ...



Olá!
Quando me referia a uma estação nos Ginetes, era uma estação particular adquirida por ti


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Nov 2009 às 13:55)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá!
> Quando me referia a uma estação nos Ginetes, era uma estação particular adquirida por ti



lol.. olha que a unica (estação) que eu tenho é o barómetro da cozinha e mesmo assim não é muito fiável 

mas mesmo assim hoje pela manhã registei uma mínima de 13º

Neste momento os Açores estão em alerta amarelo.
Prevê-se chuva forte e vento muito forte com rajadas até 90km/h para o fim dessa noite, começo do da noite. Gradualmente e ao logo do dia o vento tornar-se-á forte a muito forte.

Neste momento aqui na zona Oeste, o céu está nublado a encoberto, e o vento sopra Fresco a Muito Fresco com rajadas mais fortes mas ainda não chove.


Em Ponta Delgada:

Céu parcialmente nublado

Humidade:  	78%

Vento:  Fresco a muito Fresco de SUDOESTE com rajadas

Pressão: 1015 hPa  

Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

boa tarde 

aqui pela ilha terceira o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade.

para a noite é que vai ser a valer segundo as previsões....

espero bem que sim, já estou com saudades daquelas noites de temporal


----------



## mnascimento (18 Nov 2009 às 16:32)

Boas tardes.
Aqui pelos lados do Faial o tempo já se encontra bem alterado. Nas ultimas horas a precipitaçao aumentou e bem. O vento sopra de SW moderado, com algumas rajadas de vez em quando. A temperatura deve rondar entre os 16º/18º.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2009 às 16:36)

Aqui pela zona Leste do Concelho da Lagoa, muitas nuvens, mas ainda algumas pequenas abertas. Algum vento.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Nov 2009 às 20:10)

Boa noite!

Aqui por S.Miguel chove e o vento está a soprar forte com rajadas.
Acabei de ouvir um alerta no rádio de um comunicado para muito mau tempo já a começar pela noite fora com ventos Muito Fortes e chuva que será forte e igualmente intensa.


Por aqui na zona Oeste o vento está a soprar Forte e com rajadas acompanhado de chuva moderada com pingos fortes.
Neste momento Ponta Delgada:

Céu encoberto

Períodos de chuva 

Vento: Forte de SUDOESTE 

Pressão: 1013 hPa

Temperatura: 19 °C


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2009 às 20:52)

Boa noite,
Céu pouco nublado
12,2ºC
97%HR
1022hpa

min 10,4ºC
max 17,9ºC

Nos Açores precipitação acumulada nas Flores 61mm





Rajadas acima dos 70kmh nas Lajes


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Fotos espectaculares Rog , parabéns


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2009 às 22:05)

Boa noite! 
Agora aqui pela Lagoa, o céu vai alternando entre o muito nublado e o encoberto. O Vento sopra com moderado a forte de sudoeste.  Já chuveu moderadamente, mas neste momento não chove.

Tmin - 17,8ºC
Tmax - 20,8ºC

Actual - 18,7ºC e 83% Hr


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

boa noite,

o vento está cada vez a soprar com maior intensidade, aqui pela ilha terceira, neste momento em angra do heroismo, segundo o climaat a velocidade maximaregistada foi de 78,34 Km por hora.


----------



## mcpa (19 Nov 2009 às 00:09)

Boas noites!

Hoje pelos lados de vila franca o ceu apresentou-se com algumas abertas aumentando de nebulosidade ao long do dia. no regresso a ponta delgada, por volta das 18h15 começou a chover e so parou á cerca de 30minutos. O vento tambem se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.

Neste momento estão 18,2ºc


----------



## Hazores (19 Nov 2009 às 00:13)

boa noite,

e que grande noite chuva e vento a bater na janela, a fazer lembrar os inverns rigorosos que já à muito desapareceram só falta ou mas trovoadas ou frio....

após a passagem desta frente já estamos à espera de outra para sexta e sabado.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

Boas!

Aqui pela zona oeste está a chover torrencialmente e o vento está a soprar cada vez mais forte. Até o meu carro na estrada veio aos empurrões com o vento lol 
Para as zonas mais altas o vento está Tempestuoso, uma vez que vim a descer a Serra das Sete Cidades e o vento estava demais mesmo!!! Tive de vir sempre em segunda e a 25-30 km/h. 
Tá mesmo mau aqui para os meus lados.

O mau tempo será pelo menos até às 12h de amanhã nos grupos Central e Oriental e tal como referiu o Hazores no seu ultimo post, 6 feira segue-se de novo uma nova depressão em cavamento para os Açores com chuva e ventos igualmente Fortes!
A agitação marítima não deve de ultrapassar os 7m nos grupos Central e Oriental.
Neste momento só grupo Ocidental já não tem sistema de aviso de alerta.

Contudo prevê-se que o maior pico de energia para o Grupo Oriental seja a partir das 00h locais em diante.


----------



## mnascimento (19 Nov 2009 às 00:51)

Boas noites.
Chove neste momento torrencialmente no Faial. O vento aumentou e bem. A humidade está alta. Não tenho dados concretos porque não possui qualquer instrumento meteorológico. O que descreve é mais in loco.
Como estão as outras ilhas?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Nov 2009 às 01:20)

Olá irmão Açoriano.
Bem aqui por S.Miguel o tempo está muito mau.
Estamos com períodos de chuva por vezes intensa e o vento está muito forte.
Neste momento já parou de chover mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. É para toda a noite o mau tempo.

Nas zonas mais altas nem te conto. Parece que está mesmo um ciclone.


----------



## mnascimento (19 Nov 2009 às 01:30)

Boas noites meu caro.
Por aqui já chove há 1 hora sem parar, ora com maior intensidade, ora com menor intensidade. O vento ja se nota, já se consegue ouvir o tal "assobio" caracteristico de vento forte. Vejo que sim, será pela noite dentro. Sabes se haverá alguma possibilidade de trovoada?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Knyght (19 Nov 2009 às 08:23)

Vem uns chuviscos aí para a Madeira


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2009 às 11:18)

Algumas das rajadas nos Açores

SYNOP

Flores Acores...............82.9 km/h
Horta / Castelo B..........64.8 km/h
Horta Acores................86.5 km/h
Lajes Acores...............100.9 km/h
Angra Do Heroismo.........86.5 km/h
Ponta Delgada / N..........75.6 km/h
Santa Maria Acores........54.0 km/h



Estações do IM




*Corvo (Aeródromo)*








*Flores (Aeródromo)*







*Horta (Obs. Principe Alberto)*







*Pico (Aeródromo)*







*Graciosa (Aeródromo)*







*Angra do Heroísmo*







*P. Delgada (Aeroporto)*
Inoperacional


*Santa Maria (Aeroporto)*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa o vento forte e a chuva ocorreram principalmente durante o final da madrugada e inicio da manhã, entre as 5 e as 7h da manhã. Neste momento aqui pela Ribeira Chã já não chove mas ainda á algum vento.

Registei uma minima de 17,4ºC  e 21 mm de precipitação


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Nov 2009 às 20:59)

Boas!

Novamente um comunicado de alerta de mau tempo para os Açores nas próximas horas.

Prevê-se para amanhã para todas as ilhas, chuva, trovoadas e vento Forte a muito Forte com rajadas até os 100km/h. A ondulação não deverá de ultrapassar os 6 a 7m. 
Na segunda feira de novo um agravamento do tempo.

Nos Ginetes o dia foi de céu encoberto e algum vento.
Hoje registei aqui uma mínima de 17º e 27mm de precipitação, isto durante as 5h e as 7h da manhã de hoje.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado

Humidade: 72%

Pressão: 1013 hPa

Vento Fresco de vários rumos e com rajadas

Temperatura: 13 °C


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado
14,2ºC
92%HR
1020hpa

min 10,2ºC
max 18,6ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A ondulação não deverá de ultrapassar os 6 a 7m.



  Desculpa a observação, amigo açoriano, mas da forma que indicas a ondulação prevista, parece que é coisa pouca.

 Há poucos dias, tive a oportunidade de testemunhar no Porto, com ondulação a não atingir os seis metros, um espectáculo grandioso.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Aqui pela "terrinha" 
chuva e nevoeiro desde das 18 até as 22horas +-
Temperatura actual: 15,7Cº
Humidade: 76%

Está bom para beber umas "ponchas"


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

Boa noite! 

Amigo dos Ginetes, como está o tempo agora por aí!

Eu aqui na Lagoa estou neste momento com a minima do dia , com apenas 11,8ºC e 86% Hr. Está frio aqui

Hoje o dia foi de céu encoberto tornando-se muito nublado pela tarde, chuveu durante a madrugada e manhã. A máxima por aqui foi de 19,3ºC e registei nas ultimas 24h 25 mm de precipitação. Desses 25, 21 mm caíram até ás 8h da manhã de hoje


----------



## Hazores (19 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

boa noite,

neste momento todo muito calmo, na zona oeste da ilha terceira, não se sente vento e o céu está pouco nublado, a temperatura é que está mais baixa do que o normal nesta altura do ano, na EMA mais proxima de onde vivo está a registar neste momento 9,7 ºC.

deixo aqui a previsão para amanhã do IM para o grupo central

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir do fim da tarde.
Períodos de chuva durante a manhã, passando a aguaceiros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h), soprando temporariamente MUITO FORTE (65/75km ) com rajadas até 90 km/h, e rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar grosso, tornando-se ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO,
Ondas oeste de 4 a 5 metros, aumentando para 6 metros.
Temperaturas previstas para a Horta:
Mínima 12ºC
Máxima 18ºC
Água do mar 19ºC
Temperaturas previstas para Angra do Heroísmo:
Mínima 12ºC
Máxima 18ºC
Água do mar 19ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Nov 2009 às 23:26)

Veterano disse:


> Desculpa a observação, amigo açoriano, mas da forma que indicas a ondulação prevista, parece que é coisa pouca.
> 
> Há poucos dias, tive a oportunidade de testemunhar no Porto, com ondulação a não atingir os seis metros, um espectáculo grandioso.



lol lol 

Olha que pra nós aqui nos Açores não é tanto assim... Quando falamos em forte ondulação nos Açores, é quando ela normalmente atinge os 9, 10 e por aí adiante 

Uma ondulação de 6 metros é uma "brincadeira" aqui nos Açores quando se formos a ver e não há muito tempo, várias povoações e algumas vilas açorianas já foram invadidas por vagas de 12- 13 metros como por exemplo a Cidade da Ribeira Grande em São Miguel, em que as pessoas tiveram de ser evacuadas todas de suas casas, vila de Rabo de Peixe, a Praia do Pópulo em São Miguel em que o mar chegou até à estrada, a Freguesia de São Roque em São Miguel, a vila da Lagoa em São Miguel, Ponta Delgada, vila de São Mateus da Graciosa e Lajes do Pico chegando o mar a galgar e a invadir as casas e as ruas. Isso sim é ondulação forte!

E se formos mais atrás o terramoto de Lisboa causou um Tsunami que chegou aos Açores a invadir as ruas baixas de Ponta Delgada e de Angra do Heroismo. Há registos históricos que falam disso!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Amigo dos Ginetes, como está o tempo agora por aí!
> 
> ...



Boa noite amigo!

Hoje aqui pelos Ginetes o céu apresentou-se todo o dia encoberto e com algum vento.

A máxima registada aqui foi de 19º e 27mm de precipitação. Esta chuva foi intensa. Durou umas 2 horas no máximo com algumas pausas e outras com maior intensidade e acompanhada de vento Muito Forte, isto na na madrugada e manhã de ontem.

Neste momento está frio com uma máxima de 13º e céu encoberto com vento bonançoso.

Porém acabei de ver o Boletim do Tempo da RTP-Açores e há novamente um alerta para mau tempo. Nada de novo que cause espanto. São esperados para amanhã para todas as ilhas vento Forte a muito Forte ( 65-75 km/h) com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100km/h, chuva e condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de Trovoadas e uma ondulação que não deve de ultrapassar os 6 metros.
Nada de mais...É mais espanto do que outra coisa ...


----------



## mcpa (20 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

Boas noites!

Em Vila Franca a manhã foi de bastanta chuva, que por vezes foi forte, até por volta das 12h00. 

Durante a tarde não choveu mas o ceu esteve sempre encoberto.

Neste momento tudo muito calmo, sem chuva nem vento, só um friozinho que gela os ossos...

Estão 14ºc.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 00:17)

Ao que me parece aqui na Lagoa está mais frio do que em Ponta Delgada. 
Neste momento registo 11,5ºC e não há vento por aqui.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 01:45)

Aí nos Açores têm uma "bela vista" para a depressão extra-tropical que separa de forma notável o ar frio polar do ar quente tropical. Não afectará significativamente os Açores pois está ainda longe mas a oeste/noroeste da Irlanda esta mesma depressão irá em princípio cavar até aos 950hPa nos próximos dias.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia! 
Hoje o dia na Lagoa amanheceu com boas abertas, mas agora já se tornou encoberto aqui em Ponta Delgada. 

Esta noite registei uma minima de 15,9ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Nov 2009 às 14:16)

Boas!

Neste momento aqui na zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel o céu está a alternar com abertas embora já tenha caido um aguaceiro forte pelas 11horas da manhã e o vento este está Muito Forte e com rajadas mais fortes. O que mais se faz sentir é o vento muito forte. Já foi dado um alerta na rádio local para os condutores tomarem um certo cuidado ao transitarem pelas zonas e estradas mais altas.
O mar está picado e com uma ondulação de Oeste.

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 18,5º


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

Segundo o último boletim do tempo de há cerca de 5 minutos atrás aqui dos Açores, haverá para essa tarde períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de Trovoadas.
O vento será Forte a Muito Forte com rajadas de até 100km/h e uma ondulação que não deverá de ultrapassar os 7 metros.

Neste momento aqui pelos lados Ocidentais da ilha de S.Miguel o céu está a ficar encoberto e o vento está a soprar Muito Forte de Sudoeste.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 15:00)

As EMAs da Horta e do Pico, tinham às 13h UTC respectivamente 12,3ºC e 12,9ºC.
É de prever que esteja a nevar novamente nos pontos mais altos da Ilha do Pico.

Quanto ao vento, o Corvo apresentava a maior velocidade média do arquipélago: 62,6km/h.

Um aguaceiro há instantes a passar a sul da ilha do Corvo:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 16:24)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Segundo o último boletim do tempo de há cerca de 5 minutos atrás aqui dos Açores, haverá para essa tarde períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de Trovoadas.
> O vento será Forte a Muito Forte com rajadas de até 100km/h e uma ondulação que não deverá de ultrapassar os 7 metros.
> 
> Neste momento aqui pelos lados Ocidentais da ilha de S.Miguel o céu está a ficar encoberto e o vento está a soprar Muito Forte de Sudoeste.



Agora em Ponta Delgada já chove bem! Á pouco ouvi na Rádio que estavam 14ºC aqui em Ponta Delgada. Achas que cairá neve nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara?


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora em Ponta Delgada já chove bem! Á pouco ouvi na Rádio que estavam 14ºC aqui em Ponta Delgada. Achas que cairá neve nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara?



O pico da Vara tem altitude máxima de 1103m. A cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, rondará os 1300metros (ou ainda mais)... Será difícil


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

A depressão é imponente e o pós frontal é excelente mas o que passa nos Açores já é mais a periferia pós frontal dos aguaceiros e frio. Não dá para cotas médias pois ainda está a alguma distancia dos Açores e ela agora vai deslocar-se para NE. Estivesse um pouco mais próxima e se calhar havia alguma possibilidade.







As melhores cotas são no grupo ocidental, com uns 800m mas ao qual temos que adicionar uns bons 200m ou mais pois o algoritmo é demasiado generosa para cotas sob influencia marítima que nos Açores são uma influência radical. Mas mesmo no grupo ocidental, comparativamente a 30 de Janeiro, as Flores tiveram nessa altura uma mínima de 5 ou 6ºC e neste momento a mínima está nos 10ºC às 16:00 obtida com algum aguaceiro. O granizo é que parece provável pelo menos no grupo ocidental.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

O modelo é mesmo muito generoso quando se trata de prever a cota de neve nas ilhas. A influência das águas quentes do Atlântico é muito grande.

Por exemplo, o ano passado quando nevou nas Flores, a previsão da cota era 0m. E a mínima nas Flores foi de 5,1ºC ao inicio da manhã aquando um aguaceiro de granizo.

Para nevar no Pico da Vara, aos 1103m, provavelmente a previsão da cota do modelo deverá ser inferior de 600m, e a temperatura em Ponta Delgada inferior a 8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Atenção aos grupos Ocidental e Central: neste momento encontram-se sob a influência de uma massa de ar muito instável que está a dar origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

iMAPweather WeatherOffice


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora em Ponta Delgada já chove bem! Á pouco ouvi na Rádio que estavam 14ºC aqui em Ponta Delgada. Achas que cairá neve nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara?



Olá amigo e respondendo à tua pergunta podes ter a certeza que com essas temperaturas não cairá neve no Pico da Vara.
Se formos a ver as temperaturas não estão assim tão baixas que justifiquem queda de neve.

O ano passado quando cairam aguaceiros em forma já de neve nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara as temperaturas estavam muito mais baixas do que agora, e mesmo assim foi apenas no seu cume, portanto com essas temperaturas de agora não estou a ver cair neve...

É claro que para o interior da ilha e nos maciços mais altos a temperatura está muito mais baixa mas mesmo assim é quase improvável que chegue a nevar. Para isso, as temperaturas teriam que estar um pouco mais baixas, situando-se provavelmente como em Janeiro passado nos 8-7º graus.

É por isso que aqui os Açores têm um clima *Temperado *devido à forte influência do Atlântico que age como regulador térmico. Se não fosse pelo Oceano talvez teríamos um clima de feição Continental... Se bem que há estudos que dizem que a Corrente do Golfo e devido ao aquecimento Global esteja a perder actividade. Se tal dia acontecer os Invernos serão muito mais frios e a neve uma constante aqui nos Açores tal como era num passado mais recente...

O facto é que com o aquecimento Global, talvez já não hajam com tanta frequência nos Açores os famosos dias invernosos e de Temporal que sempre caracterizaram as nossas ilhas.

Lembro-me muito bem há cerca de 15 anos atrás, fazer muito mais dias de mau tempo com temperaturas muito mais baixas e era comum nevar com mais frequência Aliás, neve não era espanto para as pessoas mais antigas dos Açores.. Os invernos eram muito mais rigorosos, e era costume ver-se os picos mais altos de S.Miguel brancos durante semanas a fio...Meu avô por acaso ainda lembra-se desses dias lol 

O último grande nevão que houve em São Miguel cobriu totalmente o Pico da Vara e a neve era tanta que chegou até ao sopé do mesmo Pico vulcânico e quase às freguesias limítrofes. As ruas e as terras estavam brancas... Hoje é raro isso acontecer devido ao aquecimento global...Aliás, no passado era raro o dia que num espaço de 15 minutos saíssemos à rua e não caísse um aguaceiro...Para veres a diferença que era antes e agora...Agora há mais dias com tempo anticiclónico do que o contrário...

Hoje o dia aqui na zona Ocidental foi de vento muito forte que depois deu lugar a chuva forte e passando a aguaceiros. Um aguaceiro foi de granizo. O vento neste momento sopra ainda Forte e registo uma temperatura local de 14º

Neste momento está a chover forte, pois estamos agora sob uma influência pós frontal com aguaceiros e instabilidade. O Grupo Ocidental e por ficar a maior distância do que o Grupo Central para o Oriental e vice-versa, creio que o tempo já não estará tão mau como estão agora os Grupos Central e Oriental,sob o efeito de uma forte instabilidade.

No Grupo Ocidental o mau tempo deverá ser até às 03h locais e nos Grupos Central e Oriental até às 05h locais com trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e ventos de 100km/h de Oeste. Nos Grupos Central e Oriental as ondas chegarão aos 7 metros!

Para os próximos dias Sábado e Domingo há uma ligeira melhoria no arquipélago devido à vinda de um AA, e mau tempo de novo só mesmo na Segunda e Terça-feira próximas.


----------



## Hazores (20 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

boa noite,

hoje está uma noite daquelas que todos desejamos, pelo menos todos os que pensam como eu, está frio (para os açores)10,7 ºC, já caiu um aguaceiro de granizo misturado com chuva, já vi um relampago, neste momento chove intensamente (uma aguaceiro forte), fazendo-se acompanhar de vento forte com rajadas muito forte.
é pena não estar a fazer trovoada toda a noite pois ainda alegrava mais a noite.

isto está bonito por aqui


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

vitamos disse:


> O pico da Vara tem altitude máxima de 1103m. A cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, rondará os 1300metros (ou ainda mais)... Será difícil



Vai ficar perto!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 22:32)

Obrigado a todos pela informação!
Hoje o dia foi de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e algum vento.

Aqui na Lagoa registei os seguintes valores

Tmin - 12,4ºC que é tb a temperatura actual
Tmax - 19,4ºC

Agora vou dizer um "disparate", pessoalmente eu vejo o aquecimento global como um clima de um deserto. Explicando melhor, segundo o que penso no deserto os dias são muito quentes e as noites muito frias. Transformando a minha teoria para o aquecimento global vejo a coisa da seguinte forma:
Os verões vão ser cada vez mais quentes e secos e os Invernos cada vez mais frios e chuvosos. Também penso que vão deixar de existir as estações intermédias.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

vitamos disse:


> O pico da Vara tem altitude máxima de 1103m. A cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, rondará os 1300metros (ou ainda mais)... Será difícil



Se fosse por aí nunca teria nevado no Pico da Vara, Serra de Santa Bárbara ou até mesmo nas Flores cujo relevo não ultrapassa os 920m...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Nov 2009 às 22:50)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Obrigado a todos pela informação!
> Hoje o dia foi de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros por vezes moderados e algum vento.
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa registei os seguintes valores
> ...



Pois é amigo. Essa é a dura realidade que atravessamos.
O aquecimento global é um problema que trará graves repercussões a todo o planeta e mais aos ecossistemas que dependem muito da chuva como os Açores.

Segundo os meteorologistas dos Açores, a temperatura média aqui no arquipélago está a subir 0,3 graus Celsius por década, sobretudo a partir de meados dos anos 70 do Século XX e de acordo com os vários cenários climáticos para o horizonte 2100, estima-se que nos Açores hajam verões cada vez mais quentes e com menos chuva.
Claro que essa tendência não se nota muito de um ano para o outro, mas daqui a 100 anos vai-se notar certamente.

Por conseguinte, na costa norte das ilhas até se prevê que possa chover mais durante o Inverno.

A previsível diminuição da humidade relativa nos Açores num cenário a longo prazo pode ainda levar à redução das nuvens que se formam sobre as ilhas, nuvens essas que dão actualmente um contributo importante para a precipitação. Vai haver um extremar de situações, e daqui a 100 anos os Açores irão ter uma realidade climática muito diferente da que existe actualmente. Claro que os maiores efeitos irão se fazer sentir nos Continentes, como é o caso do continente português, mas os Açores não estão à margem dessa dura realidade e aqui mais do que no continente os efeitos serão catastróficos...

Por aqui vento forte e registo uma máxima de 12º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é amigo. Essa é a dura realidade que atravessamos.
> O aquecimento global é um problema que trará graves repercussões a todo o planeta e mais aos ecossistemas que dependem muito da chuva como os Açores.
> 
> Segundo os meteorologistas dos Açores, a temperatura média aqui no arquipélago está a subir 0,3 graus Celsius por década, sobretudo a partir de meados dos anos 70 do Século XX e de acordo com os vários cenários climáticos para o horizonte 2100, estima-se que nos Açores hajam verões cada vez mais quentes e com menos chuva.
> ...



Agora aqui na Lagoa 12,2ºC

Pessoalmente continuo a achar que os invernos vão ser cada vez mais frios e tenho notado isso nos ultimos anos. Se não repara, pois tivemos neve em Lisboa e nos arredores mais do que um ano seguido, neve nos Açores, isto só um pequeno exemplo. Mas também é verdade que o no verão o calor é cada vez mais.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora aqui na Lagoa 12,2ºC
> 
> Pessoalmente continuo a achar que os invernos vão ser cada vez mais frios e tenho notado isso nos ultimos anos. Se não repara, pois tivemos neve em Lisboa e nos arredores mais do que um ano seguido, neve nos Açores, isto só um pequeno exemplo. Mas também é verdade que o no verão o calor é cada vez mais.



Neste momento por aqui registo uma máxima de 11.8º.

Exacto!
 E foi como eu disse: Vai haver um extremar de situações. Cada vez mais se nota isso. O tempo está "maluco". Cada vez mais por exemplo, as amoras os figos e as uvas nascem mais cedo ou mais tarde... Já não existem estações no seu tempo definido... os verões serão cada vez mais quentes, menos humidos e mais secos, e os invernos mais rigorosos frios e chuvosos...

O frio ainda que se suporta... agora o calor??? Acho que é para "morrer"


----------



## Hazores (21 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

mais uma vez boa noite,

nesta noite de temporal à a salientar o frio que se faz sentir nos Açores, em especial no grupo central onde a temperatura mais alta a esta hora, segundo o IM é de 13,5 ºC na graciosa, sendo a ilha mais fria o pico com 9,7ºC no Faial estão 10,2ºC enquanto que na ilha terceira estão 11,2ºC.

esperemos pelos aguaceiros de granizo durante a noite


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

Boa noite novamente!

Neste momento está a cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo aqui pelos Ginetes acompanhado de vento muito forte com rajadas.
A temperatura neste momento por aqui está nos 11º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2009 às 00:40)

Aqui na Lagoa não chove, céu com abertas, pois vejo algumas estrelas e algum vento.

Estou com 11,8ºC

Estou admirado com  este frio nesta altura do ano. Nesta semana este é o terceiro dia que registo temperaturas abaixo dos 12ºC. Até granizo já caíu hoje aqui na ilha segundo o nosso amigo S. Miguel - Azores


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 00:48)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> vitamos disse:
> 
> 
> > O pico da Vara tem altitude máxima de 1103m. A cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, rondará os 1300metros (ou ainda mais)... Será difícil
> ...




Acho que não percebeste qualquer coisa aqui, o que queres dizer com isso ?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 01:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui na Lagoa não chove, céu com abertas, pois vejo algumas estrelas e algum vento.
> 
> Estou com 11,8ºC
> 
> Estou admirado com  este frio nesta altura do ano. Nesta semana este é o terceiro dia que registo temperaturas abaixo dos 12ºC. Até granizo já caíu hoje aqui na ilha segundo o nosso amigo S. Miguel - Azores



Realmente os dias têm estado mais frios do que é habitual.
Aqui neste momento o céu está a alternar com abertas e o vento ainda sopra mas não com a mesma intensidade.

E por aí na Lagoa como está o tempo?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 01:27)

Vince disse:


> Acho que não percebeste qualquer coisa aqui, o que queres dizer com isso ?



Bem.. se não percebi então gostaria que me explicassem ou que me explicasses, porque o que entendi foi que e segundo o que disseram, a cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, estimada rondaria os 1300metros. Será que li mal?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 01:34)

Ok Vince esquece... já percebi o que tu e ele queriam dizer 
Entendi mal lol 

Isso é o sono já a falar mais alto


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 01:37)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem.. se não percebi então gostaria que me explicassem ou que me explicasses, porque o que entendi foi que e segundo o que disseram, a cota de neve pelo output GFS/MeteoPT, estimada rondaria os 1300metros. Será que li mal?



Sim, é isso. A cota na última saída para as 6z vai baixar aos 1276m, mas como foi referido, por várias razões estas cotas são demasiado generosas para aí nos Açores devido à influência marítima.

O que eu não percebi foi esta tua frase neste contexto:

_«Se fosse por aí nunca teria nevado no Pico da Vara, Serra de Santa Bárbara ou até mesmo nas Flores cujo relevo não ultrapassa os 920m...»_

O que é que tem a ver a eventual neve que tenha caído no passado nesses locais com a conversa sobre as cotas previstas para hoje ?


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 01:38)

Animação satélite até às 01:00z


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 01:43)

Vince disse:


> Sim, é isso. A cota na última saída para as 6z vai baixar aos 1276m, mas como foi referido, por várias razões estas cotas são demasiado generosas para aí nos Açores devido à influência marítima.
> 
> O que eu não percebi foi esta tua frase neste contexto:
> 
> ...




Já te respondi acima e já entendi o que vcs queriam dizer. 
Erro meu! Troquei as ideias. Isso já é do sono lol 

Desde já as minhas desculpas.


No Pico sim provavelmente deve de estar a nevar. Mas as temperaturas nesse momento também não propiciam a queda de neve abaixo desse mesmo valor.

Mas que está frio... Ui... de tremer mesmo!


----------



## Knyght (21 Nov 2009 às 09:50)

Funchal Nublado 23ºC 0.6m/s
Altitude 5m/s 261º


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2009 às 10:21)

Bom dia,
Pela Madeira não tarda começa a chover com a aproximação de uma frente fria. 
Sigo com 17,4ºC
88%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Chuva forte no norte da Madeira
em 30 min um total de 12mm e continua a chover.. 
(em tempo real http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA3 )


----------



## Knyght (21 Nov 2009 às 12:38)

Funchal Chuva Fraca 22.3ºC e 4.9m/s
Altitude 2.6m/s a 301º

Está rodando o vento pra norte Rog


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Sim, aqui o vento já sopra de Norte 10km/h
16,7mm em 45 min.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2009 às 13:13)

Registo um total de 18mm entre as 12h e as 13h.
Chove um pouco por toda a ilha.

Funchal:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 13:29)

Boas!

Aqui céu com algumas abertas depois da passagem da depressão e algum vento ainda.

Hoje da manhã registei aqui uma máxima de 10º.
Neste momento sigo com 14º


----------



## Knyght (21 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

Confirmo vento a 8º em altitude 
Pelo windguru pro não deverá chover muito mais a partir das 16h, occorrendo pequenos aguaceiros.


----------



## Hazores (21 Nov 2009 às 14:43)

boa tarde,

pela ilha terceira verifica-se uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo, o vento ainda se faz sentir, embora com muito mais fraco, o céu apresenta-se nublado, mas lá de vez enquanto o sol dá um ar da sua graça, a temperatura já subiu rondando agora os 15ºC.

este é o ponto de situação aqui pela Terceira,

neste momento já espero a próxima frente e se tudo correr bem é já na próxima madrugada de terça feira


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 15:05)

É possível desde hoje de manhã, de quando em vez ver o alto do Pico, onde se vê alguma neve.
Ainda assim a cotas bem superiores àquela que o modelo GFS previa (+-1300m). Como já vimos o modelo é bastante generoso nas cotas de neve que prevê para as ilhas.


----------



## Hazores (21 Nov 2009 às 15:17)

AnDré disse:


> É possível desde hoje de manhã, de quando em vez ver o alto do Pico, onde se vê alguma neve.
> Ainda assim a cotas bem superiores àquela que o modelo GFS previa (+-1300m). Como já vimos o modelo é bastante generoso nas cotas de neve que prevê para as ilhas.



deixo aqui uma questão, existe ou poderá calcular-se uma cota de neve para ilhas (não me estou a referir apenas aos Açores, mas todas as ilhas de pequenas dimensões situadas no meio do mar)?

existe algum modelo que tem o factor "mar" para atribuir cotas de neve?

ou os ilhéus têm de fazer estes cálculos de uma forma empírica?

quem quiser responder, faça favor.

PS: sei que isto é um bocado off topic, mas nãoacho necessário abrir um tópico só com isto, se os moderadores entederem abrir um tópico na secção off topic façam o favor de mover para lá, obrigado


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Nov 2009 às 15:32)

Hazores disse:


> deixo aqui uma questão, existe ou poderá calcular-se uma cota de neve para ilhas (não me estou a referir apenas aos Açores, mas todas as ilhas de pequenas dimensões situadas no meio do mar)?
> 
> existe algum modelo que tem o factor "mar" para atribuir cotas de neve?
> 
> ...



Sim existe uma cota de neve aproximada para ilhas mas isso também depende muito da altitude da ilha e da sua dimensão de área. Sem falarmos no factor marítimo como é óbvio! Por exemplo, numa ilha muito elevada e com grande dimensão de área, como é o caso do Pico, as cotas geralmente apresentam-se mais generosas devido uma vez mais à sua grande altitude. Já por exemplo a Graciosa ou o Corvo, devido à sua pequenez e planura, não existem cotas que favoreçam a ocorrência de neve naquelas ilhas.
Penso que as cotas serão estimadas e de uma forma mais generosa como aqui já foi dito para ilhas com maior dimensão de área e altitude que no caso dos Açores terão maior expressão em ilhas mais elevadas como o Pico ou São Miguel, se bem que no caso de São Miguel elas teriam de descer um pouco mais... pelo menos até aos 1200 metros. O mesmo deve de acontecer com a Terceira.

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado!


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 16:09)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim existe uma cota de neve aproximada para ilhas mas isso também depende muito da altitude da ilha e da sua dimensão de área. Sem falarmos no factor marítimo como é óbvio! Por exemplo, numa ilha muito elevada e com grande dimensão de área, como é o caso do Pico, as cotas geralmente apresentam-se mais generosas devido uma vez mais à sua grande altitude. Já por exemplo a Graciosa ou o Corvo, devido à sua pequenez e planura, não existem cotas que favoreçam a ocorrência de neve naquelas ilhas.
> Penso que as cotas serão estimadas e de uma forma mais generosa como aqui já foi dito para ilhas com maior dimensão de área e altitude que no caso dos Açores terão maior expressão em ilhas mais elevadas como o Pico ou São Miguel, se bem que no caso de São Miguel elas teriam de descer um pouco mais... pelo menos até aos 1200 metros. O mesmo deve de acontecer com a Terceira.
> 
> Corrijam-me se estiver enganado!



Correcto. Ilhas com maior dimensão têm mais capacidade de reter e acumular frio que favorece uma menor cota de neve.
Nas ilhas das Flores e do Corvo, como vimos ontem, o erro pode ser muito grande mesmo. Nas Flores nevou acima dos 800m, quando a cota prevista era de 0m. O erro do modelo foi de 800m.
As águas mornas do Atlântico são um peso pesado nesta matéria.
No Pico, e provavelmente em São Miguel, o erro já não é tão grande.
Ontem a previsão de neve para o Pico era acima dos 1300m e deve ter nevado acima dos 1700m. O que dá um erro de 500m.

Isto que se passa com as ilhas, passa-se também no litoral no continente.
Ainda o ano passado tivemos um evento em que a cota de neve prevista era andava à volta dos 200m. Eu e mais algumas pessoas até fomos para os lugares mais altos dos arredores de Lisboa (300-400m de altitude), e não chegou a nevar nada. Nem sleet.
Isto porque o vento estava de Noroeste, trazendo toda a massa húmida do Atlântico. A temperatura não baixa dos 3ºC. Chuva fria, apenas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite! 

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o dia foi de céu com boas abertas, algum frio e algum vento. Caíram aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada e inicio da manhã.

Tmin - 11,5ºC
Tmax - 18,5ºC

Actual - 14,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

Boa noite! Hoje tanto na Lagoa como em Ponta Delgada o céu apresentou-se muito nublado. 

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax - 17,9ºC

Dados Actuais - 15,9ºC e 72% Hr


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2009 às 20:20)

Boa noite,
céu nublado
14,7ºC
82%HR
1026hpa


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

Alerta amarelo para o grupo Ocidental e Central dos Açores, devido à chuva por vezes forte.







Alerta válido no grupo Ocidental das 23h de hoje às 2h de manhã.
No grupo Central o alerta é válido das 4h às 10h da manhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Nov 2009 às 22:00)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 19ºC

Actual - 18,3ºC


----------



## Hazores (24 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

boa noite,

as previsões apontam para um agravamento do estado do tempo, contudo aqui pela ilha terceira o tempo está calmo, vamos esperar para ver a intensidade da chuva...

como já referiu o andré os grupos ocidental e central estão sob alerta amarelo!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia! Hoje aqui o dia amanheceu encoberto com chuva moderada e continua. O vento ainda não sopra muito forte, alguma neblina.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 12:05)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> as previsões apontam para um agravamento do estado do tempo, contudo aqui pela ilha terceira o tempo está calmo, vamos esperar para ver a intensidade da chuva...
> 
> como já referiu o andré os grupos ocidental e central estão sob alerta amarelo!



Ao início da manhã surgiu uma pequena alteração.
Agora é o grupo ocidental a apontar para a ausência de problemas!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2009 às 14:01)

Agora aqui na Lagoa (Ilha de S. Miguel), chove com grande intensidade


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

Boa tarde!

A chuva forte foi uma presença aqui na zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel durante toda a manhã e ainda continua.
Neste momento o vento já mudou para Norte e está a soprar com alguma intensidade e ainda chove.

A chuva foi forte e contínua!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2009 às 16:39)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> A chuva forte foi uma presença aqui na zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel durante toda a manhã e ainda continua.
> Neste momento o vento já mudou para Norte e está a soprar com alguma intensidade e ainda chove.
> ...



Aqui na Lagoa também tem estado a chuver com muita intensidade, agora já não chove e começam a aparecer as primeiras abertas. Muito vento


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

Boa noite!

O dia aqui foi caracterizado por muito vento de Norte e acompanhado de chuva.

As grotas e algumas ribeiras da parte ocidental subiram consideravelmente o seu leito com a chuva forte.

Neste momento registo aqui uma temperatura máxima de 14º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Hoje o dia na Lagoa e em geral por toda a ilha foi de céu encoberto pela manhã com chuva moderada a forte, durante a tarde por aqui fizeram já algumas pequenas abertas e a chuva passou a aguaceiros que foram diminuido de intensidade. Vento de norte forte. Ouve uma descida da temperatura ao longo do dia.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 17ºC

Actual

12,8ºC e 85% Hr


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

O tempo aqui por São Miguel foi de céu encoberto com algum frio e mais para o final da tarde alguma chuva. Neste momento alguma chuva por São Miguel e para amanhã as previsões apontam para a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações que deverá apenas de afectar os Grupos Oriental e Central dos Açores. Segundo as previsões do IM estão esperados aqui para o Grupo Oriental períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes.

Neste momento registo uma temperatura máxima de 12º e vento moderado (20-30km/h) de Nordeste


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo
14,2ºC
93%HR
1024hpa

min 11,9ºC
max 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia! 
Ontem o tempo na Lagoa foi de céu muito nublado com chuva durante a noite.
Registei 10,4ºC de minima de 16,1ºC de máxima

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva até agora.

Minima até ao momento 12ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Nov 2009 às 15:03)

Boa tarde!

A noite aqui em São Miguel foi passada com chuva.
Neste momento o Grupo Oriental está em alerta amarelo devido à previsão para hoje à tarde de chuva e aguaceiros que pontualmente poderão ser fortes e em especial na ilha de Santa Maria.

Neste momento o céu está totalmente encoberto e registo uma máxima de 14º


----------



## Knyght (26 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

Boa Tarde
Nublado 23.8 200º 0.2m/s
Altitude 16ºC 290º 2.5m/s


----------



## Hazores (26 Nov 2009 às 17:35)

boa tarde,

pela ilha terceira o céu apresenta-se nublado, com algumas abertas, não à a registar chuva pelo menos pelo zona oeste da ilha.


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Boa noite
Céu nublado por nuvens altas
Sigo com 15,2ºC
93%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Knyght (26 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

Boa Noite
Nublado 20.4ºC 53º 1.4m/s
Altitude 14ºC 298ºC 1.2m/s


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite!
Hoje o dia aqui pela Lagoa foi de céu encoberto ou muito nublado. Durante o dia não choveu, à salientar o frio.

Tmin - 12ºC
Tmax - 15,3ºC (A mais baixa máxima deste outono)

Dados actuais:

13,5ºC e 79% Hr


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Manhã de céu com boas abertas! Um pouco mais nublado neste momento.

Registei 12ºC de minima até agora


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2009 às 12:40)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas
19,7ºC
81%HR
1020hpa

A noroeste da Madeira está a ocorrer trovoada, pelas imagens de satélite mostram a aproximação à ilha, veremos se ainda chega alguma coisa.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui já ocorreu trovoadas
a precipitação foi fraca 1,3mm até momento
16,5ºC
95%HR
1020hpa


----------



## jonhfx (27 Nov 2009 às 19:04)

Por aqui tive  uns 20 minutos de chuva forte e contei 4 trovões, mas não deu para ver onde eram, o nevoeiro era muito.
17,1ºC
HR 88%
Edit: (19:23) Corte de Electricidade e continua a trovejar com mais intensidade.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2009 às 20:32)

jonhfx disse:


> Por aqui tive  uns 20 minutos de chuva forte e contei 4 trovões, mas não deu para ver onde eram, o nevoeiro era muito.
> 17,1ºC
> HR 88%
> Edit: (19:23) Corte de Electricidade e continua a trovejar com mais intensidade.



Segundo o IM foi registado um total de 22,7mm numa hora na Calheta.






Vários cortes de luz em vários pontos da Madeira.

Sigo com 16ºC
98%HR
Por cá registo apenas 3mm


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Ocorreu trovoada e choveu! Já está mais calmo e espero que o pior já tenho passado porque das 00h às 08h vou estar de serviço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2009 às 22:57)

Boa Noite!´
Dia de céu com boas abertas e vento fraco. Alguns aguaceiros fracos na zona leste do concelho da Lagoa

Tmin - 11.9ºC
Tmax - 19ºC
Actual - 13,5ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2009 às 23:44)

Boa noite,
15,5ºC
céu nublado
98%HR
1020hpa

A Madeira está em alerta amarelo:


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2009 às 00:41)

Bem bom bom é que o avisso só sai depois da trovoada


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2009 às 13:38)

Dia de chuva fraca e algum vento.
HR 76%
19,3 ºC
E muitos arco-íris por aqui.
(foto telemóvel)


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui chuva e nevoeiro
Um total desde as 0h de 32mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu está geralmente muito nublado e chove fraco a moderado. 

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 17.4ºC

Humidade Relativa - 77%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1018 hpa

Precipitação  -  29 mm (desde as 12:00)


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2009 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos
*41,7mm *desde as 0h
13,6ºC
99%HR
1020hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2009 às 23:22)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa foi um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax - 17,8ºC


Actual - 15,1ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e alguns chuviscos.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura - 16.8ºC

Humidade Relativa - 72%

Pressão Atmosférica -  1020 hpa

Precipitação Diária Total  -  *43 mm*


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

jonhfx disse:


> Dia de chuva fraca e algum vento.
> HR 76%
> 19,3 ºC
> E muitos arco-íris por aqui.
> (foto telemóvel)



Bela foto


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos
14,3ºC
97%HR
1020hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax - 18ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 29 de Novembro de 2009 18:49:53

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,1
Trend (per hour) -0,6
Average today    16,1
Wind chill       16,1
Heat index       16,1
Dew Point        11,4
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 5,7
Total this year  1109,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,3
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------

